# What is jay cutler on?



## Livebig14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys.  Jay Cutler 4X mr. olympia is looking bigger and bigger every year.  What and how much would you guys say is he taking?  Id like someone experienced in AAS to respond what their guesses would be for weekly test, deca, eq, and HGH amounts taken.  Just curious I realize a lot of it is food and genetics but he still has to use massive amounts of gear.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably test, deca, GH slin, T3/T4 and a bunch of ancillaries for the most part.  In contest prep he probably adds some hardeners like halo and winstrol.He's probably on anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 grams of test and another 1/2 gram of deca as a base. Just guessing.  Lots of genetics, and nutrition there and hard training.


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 21, 2011)

Muscletech Whey


----------



## MyK (Feb 21, 2011)

do you have any recent pics??


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Probably test, deca, GH slin, T3/T4 and a bunch of ancillaries for the most part.  In contest prep he probably adds some hardeners like halo and winstrol.He's probably on anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 grams of test and another 1/2 gram of deca as a base. Just guessing.  Lots of genetics, and nutrition there and hard training.


yes and 20 plus years of doing it consistently.  But man 2.5 grams per week!  FUCK thats crazy


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 21, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> do you have any recent pics??


no man but hes 302lbs right now just go on youtube and type in jay cutler.  hes MASSIVE


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 21, 2011)

He takes no steroids. Just injects Black Sheep Cells like Bill Romanowski used to do.


----------



## Matt C (Feb 22, 2011)

Jay is getting a little bigger but keep in mind he has been 280 since age 22.  So he has basically been putting on a couple of pounds per year since that time.  I think the main change for 2009 and 2010 has been conditioning.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

Matt C said:


> Jay is getting a little bigger but keep in mind he has been 280 since age 22.  So he has basically been putting on a couple of pounds per year since that time.  I think the main change for 2009 and 2010 has been conditioning.


haha he was 235 pounds at age 22 man.  If he was 280 at 22 he be weighing in at about 350ish now.  Know your facts before giving false information to the people on this forum.  Especially in the AAS section.  Heres a video of him when hes 22.YouTube - JAY CUTLER POSING AT AGE 22


----------



## cityboy21 (Feb 22, 2011)

They said right in the video you posted that he's 280 in the off season. 235 was competition weight.


----------



## MyK (Feb 22, 2011)

lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah i thought he meant 280 competition weight at age 22 haha.  Either way hes huge


----------



## cityboy21 (Feb 22, 2011)

no doubt.


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2011)

just call him synthol sally!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

jimm said:


> just call him synthol sally!


Hes not using synthol bro.  Hes using every other drug you can think of, but not synthol


----------



## Houndhog01 (Feb 22, 2011)

He all natural bro


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

Houndhog01 said:


> He all natural bro


yeah he takes muscletech products thats where all the size comes from lol


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 22, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hes not using synthol bro.  Hes using every other drug you can think of, but not synthol



I agree no synthol but a bucket full of gear for sure!


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 22, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Muscletech Whey


And Hydroxycut


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

I heard he does P90X.


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the better question and probably easier to answer is, what isn't he on?


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Feb 22, 2011)

I think he is at his genetic potential and can't get bigger. And he knows it. So he probably dosen't use AAS in high dosages. If you look at the Mr. Olympia contest in 2002 on You-tube and look at the 2008 contest, he looks exactly the same. He made improvements in 2009, especially legs, but he won't be any bigger in 2011 than 2010.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I think the better question and probably easier to answer is, what isn't he on?


true.  it would take much less time to answer that question. lol


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I heard he does P90X.



Probably some Thai Bo to! Lol!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2011)

I heard he uses metha-drol stacked with super dmz by ironmaglabs


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dna


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 22, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. Jay Cutler 4X mr. olympia is looking bigger and bigger every year. What and how much would you guys say is he taking? Id like someone experienced in AAS to respond what their guesses would be for weekly test, deca, eq, and HGH amounts taken. Just curious I realize a lot of it is food and genetics but he still has to use massive amounts of gear. What do you guys think?


Wrong question.... What is he not taking???? lol


----------



## JimDugba (Feb 22, 2011)

Ocnbreeze said:


> I think he is at his genetic potential and can't get bigger. And he knows it. So he probably dosen't use AAS in high dosages. If you look at the Mr. Olympia contest in 2002 on You-tube and look at the 2008 contest, he looks exactly the same. He made improvements in 2009, especially legs, but he won't be any bigger in 2011 than 2010.



Don't really know all that much about AAS. But wouldnt he need to still dose in large amounts to maintain all that mass? I would think u need constantly elevated test levels to stay at that size.


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2011)

mugwump jism


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 23, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> mugwump jism



everybody rep him. this is clearly the most funny comment on here. maybe in the forum. maybe in the history of ever. it's so funny and smart. 

everybody look at him. His comments ARE SOOOO FUNNY!


----------



## GFR (Feb 23, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> everybody rep him. this is clearly the most funny comment on here. maybe in the forum. maybe in the history of ever. it's so funny and smart.
> 
> everybody look at him. His comments ARE SOOOO FUNNY!


Post less and read more books son, it will open up your tiny mind to so many new things.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 23, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> mugwump jism



What book is this from? Take your own advice!


----------



## GFR (Feb 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What book is this from?


LMAO, this says it all.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope no Juice just a daily Multi and he sneeks in extra lifting sessions on his Bowflex at home. or was it that Chuck Norris machine? hmmm i forget. DOH!


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

this guy surprises me all the time! he gets extremely fat, then cut up... I dont get it


----------



## bbozak20 (Feb 27, 2011)

He injects EVVO and does insanity........


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 27, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Probably test, deca, GH slin, T3/T4 and a bunch of ancillaries for the most part.  In contest prep he probably adds some hardeners like halo and winstrol.He's probably on anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 grams of test and another 1/2 gram of deca as a base. Just guessing.  Lots of genetics, and nutrition there and hard training.



hahah your kidding right? you think thats all hes taking...lmao. hes putting shit into his body we've never even heard of...

1/2 gram of deca!!!? lmfao try more like 2+g


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt C said:


> Jay is getting a little bigger but keep in mind he has been 280 since age 22.  So he has basically been putting on a couple of pounds per year since that time.  I think the main change for 2009 and 2010 has been conditioning.




yea 280 off season..more like 230/240 contest im guessing..now hes more like 270 contest


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 27, 2011)

CruisinMags said:


> this guy surprises me all the time! he gets extremely fat, then cut up... I dont get it



hahaha u gotta be fucking kidding me...you think he is FAT offseason! look at lee priest!!! now thats fat in the offseason


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2011)

Jays' done.


----------



## Anna_lev (Feb 28, 2011)

He really is increasing too fast!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 28, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Jays' done.


you think phil heath or kai greene will take the Mr O title next year?  thats who ive got picked


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> I think the better question and probably easier to answer is, what isn't he on?


 
No doubt! He's huge


----------

